# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Bloed

## Sylvia93

hooi,

ik had een vraag, vanmiddag heeft mijn vriend zn lul+een grote dildo tegelijk in mn vagina geduwd, wat opzich niet het probleem is, alleen het probleem is wel dat ik vanaf dat hij klaar was alleen maar bloed....
nou maakte ik me daar niet zoveel zorgen over ik dacht dat het wel zo over zou zijn, maar tot mijn grote schrik, zag ik net dat het bloeden alleen maar erger wordt, nu begin ik toch wel te twijfelen of er misschien niet iets geraakt/gescheurd is?, ik zat ook wel te denken aan een tussentijdse bloeding (wegens de pil) maar ik slik nog steeds netjes iedere dag de pil nog nooit vergeten etc, en dan zou het bloeden wel eerder begonnen zijn, en niet toevallig nadat mn vriend dat bij me gedaan heeft.

dus mijn vraag is eigenlijk, is dit iets om mij zorgen over te maken?, hebben meerdere mensen dit gehad? ik heb bijvoorbeeld nooit gebloed toen ik de eerste keer seks heb gehad...

liefs,

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Misschien toch even contact opnemen met de huisarts. Lijkt met toch niet helemaal goed dat het is gaan bloeden erna.
Sterkte!

----------


## Nikky278

Het kan zijn dat je inwendig een snee/scheurtje hebt opgelopen. Heb ik ook ooit gehad, heeft zeker een dag gebloed, maar deed de eerste dag geen pijn. Dat groeit gewoon weer dicht, net als een snee in je vinger, dus als dat het is, hoef je je nergens zorgen over te maken. Blijft het langer bloeden, is het toch wel verstandig even contact op te nemen met je huisarts.

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

okee bedankt voor de reacties, het is nu idd niet ernstig meer aan het bloeden, maar het brand best wel:S, ik ga idd als het veel langer duurt de huisarts opbellen, maar als het idd wat nikky zegt gewoon een snee/scheurtje is, moet het vanzelf wel overgaan :Wink: 

thnx xxx

----------


## Déylanna

Jaaaaaa niet teveel ineens willen hè?  :Wink:  hahahahha
Het kan best zijn dat er gewoon een scheurtje is ontstaan door het tever oprekken, en als dat zo is moet het inderdaad vanzelf weer genezen. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

haha jaa ik weet het:P mja "spelletjes" he:P
ik denk ook wel dat het vanzelf weer over gaat aangezien ik zoiets al eerder int andere "gaatje" heb gehad :Wink:  ben iig weer gerustgesteld,

liefs xxx

----------


## Déylanna

Gaat goed bij jullie zo te zien hè?  :Wink:  hahhahahah

----------


## Sylvia93

haha idd, ben ik nu wel gewend  :Wink: 
mja t bloeden is nu ook helemaal weg, geen last meer ook niet meer van het branderige gevoel, dus waarschijnlijk niet zoveel aan de hand geweest,
maar toch bedankt voor de reacties


xxx

----------


## Déylanna

Is goed meissie. Ennnnnnnn voortaan rustig aan he? (grapje hoor)

----------


## Sylvia93

haha agh op zulke momenten moet ik altijd maar genoegen nemen met wat er gebeurd:P
hihi, maar idd volgende x wel wat voorzichtiger, mn vriend is behoorlijk geschrokken van het bloed :Stick Out Tongue: , en dan nu voor de 2de x, dus zal ie vast niet meer doen  :Wink: 

xxx

----------


## Nikky278

T kan zijn dat je de komende dagen nog wel wat last krijgt van jeuk binnenin (hoeft natuurlijk niet, maar dat had ik toen wel), maar dat is een teken dat het geneest, dus als je daar last van krijgt, is dat een goed teken  :Smile: 

Volgende keer dus inderdaad wat voorzichtiger... Of wat (meer) glijmiddel gebruiken, dat kan schelen  :Wink: 

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

haha idd, wat voorzichtiger :Wink: 
maar ik moet zeggen dat het niet echt jeukt, (ben ik denk ik ook wel blij mee :Wink: )

thnx xxx

----------


## Sylvia93

nog ff snel tussendoor,

kan het dat zo'n sneetje inene open springt?
aan het eind van de middag toen ik moest plassen begon het namelijk weer een beetje te bloeden, en het brandde echt énorm, het doet nog steeds pijn, waardoor ik nu dus eigenlijk niet echt meer durf te gaan plassen omdat ik bang ben dat het weer zo'n pijn gaat doen..
kan het dus dat het weer opnieuw open gaat? het was namelijk geen echt bloed wat ik bij mn menstruatie krijg, en ik slik ook de pil dus ik kan ook niet inene ongesteld zijn geworden en het bloeden is nu alweer gestopt, maar het brand dus nog wel steeds dat is een erg vervelend gevoel:S

xxx

----------


## Déylanna

Dat wondje/sneetje kan inderdaad weer open gaan. Als een wondje droogt blijft dan gaat het genezingsproces veel sneller dan als het regelmatig nat wordt. (met urine bedoel ik) Pffffffff zit het allemaal weer lekker duidelijk uit te leggen......Doordat er regelmatig urine langs of over het wondje komt, blijft het wondje continue nat waardoor de genezing velen malen langzamer gaat. Het komt er dus op neer dat het hoe dan ook ff de tijd nodig heeft om te genezen. liefs deylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

okee, thnx,

het doet nu al niet meer zo'n pijn meer, maar ik kan me idd wel voorstellen dat het langer duurt om te genezen, en ik denk dat misschien mn vriend vanmorgen iets geraakt heeft, want de vorige x begon het ook te bloeden nadat dat gebeurt was,

maar ik ben eigenlijk alweer blij dat het niet meer zo brand, ik durfde echt niet meer naar de wc, bang dat het weer zo ging branden, nja uiteindelijk moet je wel, en het brandde dus helemaal niet meer :Wink: 

maar ik heb nu weer een beetje duidelijkheid, dankjewel

xxx

----------


## Déylanna

Ja idd. Uiteindelijk zul je toch weer een keer naar het toilet moeten. Anders heb je zo een overstroming  :Wink:  Gelukkig is het nu alweer wat minder. liefs en een knufffffff deylanna

----------


## Nikky278

Het is wel verstandig het even de tijd te geven om goed te genezen, anders heb je inderdaad kans dat het open blijft gaan. En dan doet plassen inderdaad erg veel pijn... Dus eventjes rustig aan, dan is het zo weer beter  :Wink: 

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

hihi daar was ik idd wel achter ja, ff de tijd geven om het te laten genezen  :Wink: 

xxx

----------


## chicka1958

Hey Boeiend. Ik heb jullie conversatie wel gevolgd, vind je het erg als ik af en toe even om je moet lachen  , je bent gewoon een heerlijk maf persoontje, knuf van mij

----------


## Sylvia93

haha, nee hoor je mag best lachen :P
ik ben idd best wel gestoord ja, en ik schiet zelf ook weleens in de lach door mijn rare acties:P

xxxx

----------

